# Topics > Favorite Routes in North America >  Los Angeles to Las Vegas via Death Valley National Park

## Mark Sedenquist

Here is a brand new article detailing a new route by Megan Edwards between Los Angeles and Las Vegas via Death Valley National Park.  The article has mapping information and video display of some of the features of this route.


(Photo by Megan Edwards)

Be sure to click on the video link, (in the article link above), to see the rest of the photos!

Mark

----------


## Southwest Dave

Wow ! Another great resource from Megan, I really enjoyed the narration of the video and good work with the camera, top marks !

----------


## TKcook

Man I wanted to do this on my most recent roadtrip in August of 2012.  However, I ran out of time.   I wanted to take a nightshot there with my camera :(

----------

